# Strange grey lump?



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I noticed a strange lump on my cat today as I was giving him some attention, I parted his fur to discover a strange solid lump, grey in colour on his stomach. I've never seen anything like it before! As it's something that concerns me we'll take him down to the vets first chance we get to have it checked out, i've taken a picture of it if anyone can help determining what it could be...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









It's not terribley large but feels quite high raised!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Does your cat go outside? If so it's possible it's a tick, other than that then yep trip to the vets. Let us know how you get on good luck


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

hi it looks like a tick, can you see the legs as it is only the head that goes into the cat.

my advice ring the vets so they can pull it out as if you do it wrong the head will stay in the cat.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep looks likea tick - it needs taking out properly otherwise you are setting yourself upfor an infection - quick trip to the vets.


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

yes he does go outside, infact he's out now! Will arrange a trip to the vets then to get it removed!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

regular use of frontline will prevent furthur ticks grabbing a quick snack!


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I agree, looks like a tick - thankfully not a very large one. They are horrid things, and difficult to get off. When I had cats that went outside, I experienced this a couple of times - I sprayed the tick with Nuvan Top (flea spray, no longer available!) and that killed it. Still difficult to get it out though as the mouth parts cling on very tightly!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

I put Vasaline on them to suffocate them and stop them blood sucking and then twist them out, but if you have never done it best let the vet sort it.


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Before I forget again to give an update...The lump wasn't a tic after all, it was a cyst apparently which the vet squeezed and drained then asked us to come back if we have any problems with it. It seems to have healed up though!


----------

